# Angelerlaubnis für Holland



## Guen (6. April 2002)

Hi ,ich habe heute die "Sportvisakte" und die "Grote Vergunning" bekommen ,damit darf ich in ganz Holland fischen ohne weitere Erlaubnisscheine ,Kostenpunkt 24,50 Euro !Wer hat diese Erlaubnis noch und vor allen Dingen ,wer könnte bei Bedarf mal übersetzen :q ???

Gruss Guen


----------



## hecht24 (6. April 2002)

in welchen niederlaendischen verein bist du denn?
 :q  :q


----------



## Guen (6. April 2002)

Weiss ich nicht ,muss ich nachgucken :q !

Gruss Guen


----------



## angeltreff (7. April 2002)

wo gibst denn sowas ?

Olaf


----------



## Guen (7. April 2002)

In Holland   !Die Vereine haben sich wohl irgentwie zusammengeschlossen  !

Gruss Guen


----------



## angeltreff (7. April 2002)

Hi,

ich meinte die "Sportvisakte" und die "Grote Vergunning"

Olaf


----------



## hecht24 (7. April 2002)

wo biste denn jetzt?
amsterdam,hengelo,bovenkarspel?


----------



## Guen (7. April 2002)

H.S.V. De VOORN SCHOONOORD !

Die Sportvisakte bekommt man in jeden Holländischen Postamt und ist immer notwendig ,auch bei Tageskarten !

Die Grote Vergunning bekommt man bei den Vereinen bzw. in Angelläden die mit den Vereinen zusammenarbeiten !

Gruss Guen


----------



## angeltreff (7. April 2002)

Danke erst mal.

Kann ich einfach so in einen holländ. Verein? Gibt es irgendwo Kontaktadressen?

Olaf


----------



## hecht24 (7. April 2002)

> H.S.V. De VOORN SCHOONOORD !


aha und wo is das?


 :q  :q


----------



## Guen (7. April 2002)

@angeltreff

Ehrlich gesagt weiss ich es nicht ,wende Dich einfach mal an einen holländischen Angelhändler und frage ihn !

@Hecht

Prov.Groninger Fonds oder Fed.Friesland #c
 !

Gruss Guen


----------



## hecht24 (7. April 2002)

aha also oben bei dir


----------



## Guen (7. April 2002)

Ja  !

Gruss Guen


----------



## hecht24 (7. April 2002)

@angeltreff
da gehste einfach in ein niederlaendisches angelgeschaeft
da wo du angeln willst und kriegst die papiere.
ich war schon in 4 verschiedene vereine da.nix mit extra austreten und so.
bezahlen und fertig


----------



## Guen (7. April 2002)

@Hecht

Ich kann damit aber in ganz Holland fischen ,nicht nur in den beiden Gebieten  !

Gruss Guen


----------



## hecht24 (7. April 2002)

weiss ich doch
das war auch in verschiedenen jahren.
ausserdem gibts noch extravereinsgewaesser und sonderbestimmungen.
zum beispiel darfste im hechteldorado bei bovenkarspel zwar
mit der grossen vergunning angeln aber nicht mit koederfisch oder kunstkoeder.muss man sich genau durchlesen das ding und denn gut raten.ich hatte mir son deutsch/niederlaendisch woerterbuch ausgeliehen aus der buecherei


----------

